# Flounder gigging POC October report pic heavy



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

October was full of ups and downs. Started out usual for a few nights, then the high tide set in (over the docks for a while). A strong norther blew in and kept blowing for around 10 days... Once we got used to that with mixed results, the rain returned and the tides fell quickly pulling all the runoff with it into the bays. The last 5 or 6 days of the month were nice with calm winds and clear skies, but the fresh water and runoff was too much to give us full run of the bay forcing us to work only small areas of good water night after night hoping for the fish to cooperate. 
I was only able to go 16 nights cancelling 14 nights in the best month of the the year - ouch! 
We did have a handful of good nights and the overall size of the flounder was bigger vs summer time. On the other nights, we were out there grinding away to get around 10 flounder or so. 
Looking forward to December and hoping the bays look better than when I left them.

November - no gigging allowed

Now booking December

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
3617812161
[email protected]


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

